# altoparlanti scomparsi [risolto???].

## cloc3

ho già postato ieri una cosa su questo tema, ma siccome rispondeva, provo a riproporla in altri termini.

qualche giorno fa, improvvisamente l'audio è scomparso dal mio pc, anche se le cuffie analogiche e le periferiche audio esterne (usb) continuano a funzionare.

come beffa ulteriore, tutti i controlli grafici di sistema si comportano come se l'audio funzionasse benissimo.

forse: l'unica possibile traccia di qualcosa di strano si può intuire da questo output:

```

cloc3@cloc3 ~ $ pacmd list-sinks|egrep -i 'index:|name:|available:|alsa.name =|state:'

  * index: 0

   name: <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo>

   state: RUNNING

      alsa.name = "ALC285 Analog"

      analog-output-speaker: Altoparlanti (priority 10000, latency offset 0 usec, available: unknown)

      analog-output-headphones: Cuffie analogiche (priority 9900, latency offset 0 usec, available: no)

    index: 1

   name: <alsa_output.platform-pcspkr.multichannel-output>

   state: SUSPENDED

      alsa.name = "pcsp"

      multichannel-output: Uscita multi canale (priority 0, latency offset 0 usec, available: unknown)

    index: 2

   name: <combined>

   state: SUSPENDED

```

mi riferisco all'attributo unknown riferito alla disponibiltà degli altoparlani. mi sembra tuttavia esagerato dedurre da così poco che gli altoparlanti si siano improvvisamente rotti.

per il resto, il sink #0 risulta RUNNING, dunque dovrebbe funzionare, tant'è che le visualizzazioni animate dei programmi grafici di controllo ballonzolano allegramente, anche se non viene prodotto alcun suono.

che altri indagini potrei fare?

segnalo che nel mio sistema, attualmente, le alsa-utils non sono più disponibili e che sta funzionando esclusivamente pulseaudio.

nel mezzo ci sono stati degli aggiornamenti, ma mi riesce difficile attribuire ad essi qualche responsabilità.

----------

## cloc3

ecco. è folle.

dopo giorni di battaglia, ho indossato le cuffie esterne usb e gli altoparlanti hanno cominciato a funzionare da soli, per prendermi in giro.

da cosa possono dipendere fenomeni di questo genere?

----------

